# GRANDMASTER LOUIS LAGAREJOS// Sikaran



## tshadowchaser

It is with a sad hart that I report that Grandmaster Louis Lagarjos  has passed away within the last 24 hours.
He brought Sikaran to this country over 50 years ago 
Funeral services will be Monday in Puerto Rico. Anyone wishing place and time please contact sikaran@prtc.net 

==============================================


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

.

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

.

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons

.

Respects


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador

.




--


----------

